# 3. SPS-Forentreffen am 17.09.11 in 76473 Iffezheim



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Das 3. Forentreffen in 76473 Iffezheim findet am 17.09.11 statt.

Bernard wird einen Vortrag halten (Vermutlich zum Thema Schrittketten).
Abends wird dann in gewohnter weise gemütlich gegrillt
(und bei bedarf natürlich auch getrunken) 
Weiterhin sind geplant:
Besichtigung der Firma Tohisparts 
Sonntag nach dem "Frühstück") evtl, bei Interesse Besichtigung des Unimog-Museums.

Die genauen Zeiten, Ablauf u.s.w. werden wir die nächsten Tage noch im Chat ausdiskutieren, mein bis jetzt geplanter Ablauf sieht so aus:

13:00 Ankunft, Was Trinken, Kennenlernen...)
14:00 Bernard´s Vortrag zum Thema Schrittketten
18:00 Grillen, Durchlaufkühlerdauerbelastungstest
20:00 Gemütlicher teil des Abends, Lagerfeuer 

Sonntag dann nach dem Aufstehen erstmal Frühstück und Kaffeeautomat Testen, danach Abfahrt zu Tohisparts, dann in´s Unimog-Museum.

Bisherige Teilnehmerliste:

*Bernard
*Audsuperuser
*Audsuperuserin
*Matze001
*Voxe
*Frau Voxe
*Der Pfälzer
*Dalbi
*Nade
Waelder
Waelderin
*Lipperlandstern
*Lipperlandsternin
Doublecee
*Vollmi
*ebt'ler (Pat)
*Mr. Bounty
*PLC-Gundel
*Pizza
*Puzzlefreak
*Meinereiner

* = Fest Angemeldet

Wer kommen möchte, einfach hier reinschreiben, werde die Liste dann Aktualisieren, oder P.N. an mich.
Hotelzimmer kann organisiert werden, ansonsten ist in der Hütte Platz zum Schlafen, oder evtl im Zelt.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo Timo,

ungefragt tauch ich auf der Teilnehmerliste auf... tze tze.
Ich geb mir Mühe auch zu erscheinen, muss ich dann meine Cola selbst mitbringen?

Das Programm klingt super!
Rheinkraftwerk wär ne super Sache, ich wär dafür!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Juli 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> ungefragt tauch ich auf der Teilnehmerliste auf... tze tze.
> Ich geb mir Mühe auch zu erscheinen, muss ich dann meine Cola selbst mitbringen?
> ...



Für Mädels gab es letztes Jahr schon Cola


----------



## Matze001 (1 Juli 2011)

Danke Rainer... das ist motivierend :-D


----------



## Voxe (1 Juli 2011)

*Anmeldung*

Hallo zusammen,

mache mal ein Vorabanmeldung hier.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 Juli 2011)

Vorabanmeldung !!

Der Pfälzer möchte auch mal gerne ein paar Leutz aus dem Forum persönlich kennenlernen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## dalbi (1 Juli 2011)

Hi Timo,

setze mich auch mit auf die Liste.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## nade (4 Juli 2011)

Nun ja, also versprechen kann ichs noch nicht.

Ehm Timo? Hast du eine "Sonderführung" Organisiert? Letztes Jahr war es doch glaub wegen "Nur unter der Woche" leider nicht möglich gewesen. Also das mit dem Rheinkraftwerk.

Egal wie, ich versuch das es auch bei mir Funzt. Das Auto kennt den weg nach Iffezheim ja jetzt schon alleine.  Und ist ja auch Wochenende.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Juli 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Das Auto kennt den weg nach Iffezheim ja jetzt schon alleine.



Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher, letztes Jahr warst Du mit einem Leihwagen da


----------



## Waelder (4 Juli 2011)

*Hmmm*

Wenn die Frau "Wälderin"

auch erlaubt wäre, und mitmacht, könnt ich vielleicht auch vorbei kommen. Aber erstmal abchecken ob sie was mit Schrittketten anfangen möchte.
Vielleicht dreht sie uns ja im Gegenzug nen Bausparvertrag an.... *ROFL*


----------



## nade (4 Juli 2011)

Waelder schrieb:


> Wenn die Frau "Wälderin"
> 
> auch erlaubt wäre, und mitmacht, könnt ich vielleicht auch vorbei kommen. Aber erstmal abchecken ob sie was mit Schrittketten anfangen möchte.
> Vielleicht dreht sie uns ja im Gegenzug nen Bausparvertrag an.... *ROFL*



Nu ja nicht das die nacher meint Ketten im Schritt?

Hat se pech... kein Geld dafür über.

Un Rainer ich war doch zwichenzeitig auch mit meinem en Tour auf en Steak da gewesen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juli 2011)

Waelder schrieb:


> Wenn die Frau "Wälderin"
> auch erlaubt wäre...


Natürlich sind Frauen erlaubt!  Sind ja auch schon einige Angemeldet. 
Vielleicht organisiere ich für die Frauen noch einen Häkelkurs oder sowas... 

Ich habe heute morgen mal mit der enbw Telefoniert zwecks Besichtigung des Rheinkraftwerks. 1.: Der 17.09. ist Ausgebucht. So. sind keine Besichtigungen.


Rainer hatte die Idee, das wir früher anfangen sollten, um mehr zeit für den "gemütlichen teil" zu haben. Was meint Ihr dazu, und wann?

@Waelder: Wie oder wo wollt ihr Übernachten?
Hütte? Zelt? Hotel?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juli 2011)

Haben gerade im Chat nochmal über "Besichtigungen" diskutiert:

1.: Benz Werk Rastatt (Fällt aus, da sind am WE keine Führungen) 
2.: Unimog-Museum Gaggenau
http://www.unimog-museum.com/
3.: Besichtigung Kläranlage Iffezheim

Im Chat hatte jetzt erstmal das Unimog-Museum die Nase vorne.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Waelder (5 Juli 2011)

*ROFL* z. Thema Unimogmuseum... wie du weisst habe ich einen Nachbarn der auch gerne seine Unimogs pflegt. Neulich war glaub das halbe Museum bei uns in der Strasse. Da war ein wohl Ausflug anberaumt.
Ich hätte aber kein Problem damit.... solange kein Hochdruckreiniger läuft..... :wink:


----------



## Voxe (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich freue mich sehr auf dieses Treffen. Das Programm ist Spitze.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hatte ja schon angesprochen, dass einige Teilnehmer gerne früher anfangen würden.
Was haltet ihr von folgenden Zeiten:

13:00 Uhr Beginn, Kurzes kennenlernen, was trinken...
14:00 Uhr Bernards Vortrag Ablaufketten allgemein
18:00 Grillen, Essen, Trinken...
20:00 "Gemütlicher teil" Bier, Cola, Lagerfeuer...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandsternin und Lipperlandstern kommen auch..... wir müssen aber einen Abstecher nach Metzingen machen   darum auch erst ab 18 Uhr da.......


Timo... wie sieht das mit Hotel aus ?


----------



## doublecee (8 Juli 2011)

Hi Timo,
ich melde mich auch ma unter vorbehalt an! Sicher kann ich allerdings erst in der anberaumten Woche zusagen. Ich denke aber das dass nicht so problematisch ist, da ich mich eher zu den campern zähle! 

grüßle 

Carlos


----------



## Matze001 (11 Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Terminplanung gut, ich denke aber bis alle eingetrudelt sind und sich beschnuppert haben, ist eine Stunde etwas kurz. Aber wie ich Bernard kenne ist er mit seinen Vortrag total flexibel, und springt ein wann immer man ihn braucht. Und je nachdem wie der Hunger einen quält, wird sich das zum Ende hin entwickeln.

Lassen wir es erstmal so stehen, das Programm wird eh übern Haufen geschmissen *g*

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Stell Stop Schilder auf!!! :sm14:


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Terminplanung gut, ich denke aber bis alle eingetrudelt sind und sich beschnuppert haben, ist eine Stunde etwas kurz. Aber wie ich Bernard kenne ist er mit seinen Vortrag total flexibel, und springt ein wann immer man ihn braucht. Und je nachdem wie der Hunger einen quält, wird sich das zum Ende hin entwickeln.
> 
> Lassen wir es erstmal so stehen, das Programm wird eh übern Haufen geschmissen *g*
> 
> ...


Wofür Stopschilder?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Juli 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Wofür Stopschilder?



Damit die die später kommen auch rechtzeitig bremsen, bevor sie samt auto in den wald fliegen


----------



## Matze001 (24 Juli 2011)

So ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch.

Für Leute die sich noch nicht entschlossen haben, jetzt ist es ander Zeit 

Wer aus dem Raum Rottweil kommt, kann sich melden. Ich werde von dort mit dem
Auto anreisen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Voxe (24 Juli 2011)

Matze, :s12: good Posting.

Hoffe du findest jemand der dich auf der Anreise unterhält.

Wir kommen leider aus der anderen Richtung.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Matze001 (24 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Hoffe du findest jemand der dich auf der Anreise unterhält.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Voxe



Wenn nicht nehme ich mir nen Kühles Blondes mit, für heiße Nächte.
Oder vielleicht doch ne heiße Blonde... 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Voxe (24 Juli 2011)

Matze, deine Wahl fällt doch bitte auf die heiße Blonde.

Schon vergessen, du machst den Hotel-Shuttle-Service.

:TOOL: Danke im voraus.


----------



## vollmi (28 Juli 2011)

Ich meld mich auch mal provisorisch voraban. Irgendwann zu der Zeit muss ich aber noch in die Wüste, drum noch nicht sicher.

Möchte aber endlich mal ein paar Schreiber hier kennenlernen.

mfG René


----------



## ebt'ler (1 August 2011)

Hi,

wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt werde ich auch dabei sein. 
Wird bestimmt ne lustige Sache, wenn man sieht wer schon so alles zugesagt hat.

Ich freu mich auf alle Fälle...

Man hört sich.
MfG

ebt'ler (Pat)


----------



## Voxe (12 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Termin rückt näher.

@Unimog-HeizeR, steht die Planung ? Gibt es Neuigkeiten ?

Gruß, Voxe

PS: so ist das Thema wieder weiter oben im Stammtisch


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 August 2011)

Voxe;348369
@Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Planung steht soweit (Siehe 1. Beitrag hier)
> Bis jetzt 19 Angemeldet, Super! (Dürfen aber gerne noch mehr werden!  )
> 
> Anfahtsplan u.s.w. schicke ich allen Teilnehmern die Woche vor dem Treffen per P.N. zu.
> ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

So, Bankverbindung ist soeben per P.N. raus.
(Falls ich doch jemanden vergessen haben sollte, bitte bei mir melden)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 September 2011)

Was vergessen...

Das hatte ich in der P.N. vergessen dazuzuschreiben:
Als verwendungszweck bitte euren Forennamen dazuschreiben,
Da selbst ich nicht alle hier Persönlich kenne. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 September 2011)

So, Teilnehmerliste im ersten Beitrag aktualisiert.
Alle mit * sind somit fest Angemeldet.
Ich geh dann morgen mal Grillzeug Bestellen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ebt'ler (12 September 2011)

Ich freu mich auf alle die zugesagt haben.  
Mal schauen wie ihr im RL so drauf seit.


----------



## Matze001 (12 September 2011)

Wir sind noch viel schlimmer...


----------



## nade (13 September 2011)

Und ich sag mal wieder DANKE an die Banken. Fr hab ich auch Überwiesen, ging leider nicht früher.
aber na ja moin ist auch noch ein Tag. das was sich Cheff nennt werd ich Moin eh grad ma ne Runde verlese...War ja angeblich wieder der Steuerberater.. nacher ists angeblich wieder die Bank... :evil:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 September 2011)

nade schrieb:


> ...War ja angeblich wieder der Steuerberater.. nacher ists angeblich wieder die Bank... :evil:




So fing es bei uns auch an.... halbes Jahr später war die Bude dicht .....


----------



## nade (13 September 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So fing es bei uns auch an.... halbes Jahr später war die Bude dicht .....



Jah. ich kenne bereits die sündenböcke.... Was der "Reichsdeutsche" noch nicht weiß, der Kollege mit den 8 Freunden, die schneller laufen können als er liegt bereit.
Aber vorher, hab an der anderen Sache immernoch de anwalt dran, der freut sich auch über einen Folgeauftrag...
Hier steht keine GmbH, da ist es etwas leichter an sein Geld zu kommen, da bedarf es nicht erst warten bis die GmbH abgewickelt ist und Strafanzeigen stellen für noch die letzten Kröten raus zu bekommen..
Aber na ja, nichts desto trotz, bis de Sa in Iffe. 
Ach ja meine Arbeitszeit hab ich auch gerade auf Lohnzahlungsmoral angepasst. Nix da um 7.. obwohl vertraglich halb 8, et wird gerade mit Absenden dieses BEitrages auch da etwas später..


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 September 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Fr hab ich auch Überwiesen, ging leider nicht früher.



Hi Nade!

Ist doch kein Problem, schreib mir ne P.N. und gut ist´s. 
BTW: Kommst du alleine, oder bringst Du einen Dolmetscher mit? *ROFL*

Bis Sa. dann!
Timo


----------



## ebt'ler (13 September 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> BTW: Kommst du alleine, oder bringst Du einen Dolmetscher mit?



Also Marcel hatte sich schonmal angeboten zwischen den Südländern und mir zu dolmetschen. Aber ob er auch Nade gewachsen ist?


----------



## Voxe (13 September 2011)

*Dolmetscher*

Hallo,

besteht also die Frage, wieviel Bier braucht es, bis ein Nordler einen Südler versteht ? *ROFL*

Noch ist diese Frage offen. Der Main, ist in diesem Fall die Trenlinie zwischen Nordler und Südler.

Grüße, Voxe


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 September 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> besteht also die Frage, wieviel Bier braucht es, bis ein Nordler einen Südler versteht ? *ROFL*
> 
> ...



Im Fall von Nade ist es der Rhein der uns trennt

Aber keine Angst, wenn man einen Abend mit ihm zusammen war, versteht man ihn am nächsten Morgen.


----------



## nade (13 September 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Im Fall von Nade ist es der Rhein der uns trennt
> 
> Aber keine Angst, wenn man einen Abend mit ihm zusammen war, versteht man ihn am nächsten Morgen.



Hahhh.. Da haben wir den Dollmedscher 
Hoffentlich haben wir Diesjahr nur wärmer als letztes.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Hahhh.. Da haben wir den Dollmedscher
> Hoffentlich haben wir Diesjahr nur wärmer als letztes.



Wie bitte


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Gerade erfahren, dass noch "Special-Gusts" vorbeischauen!
PLC-Gundel und Pizza kommen auch vorbei!

Morgen schicke ich euch noch die Wegbeschreibung per P.N. zu.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 September 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben wir Diesjahr nur wärmer als letztes.



Am Besten Du bindest Dir Deinen Schlafsack um den Hals, damit er nicht wieder im falschen Auto liegt


----------



## Voxe (15 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Vorbereitungen sind getan.

Ich, binde mir den Schlafsack besser nicht um den Hals. Dann laufe ich ja unter der Bordsteinkante. *ROFL*

Nun heisst es nur auf nach Iffeztheim. Wir sind schon, quasi, auf dem Weg.

Grüsse, Voxe


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 September 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Ich, binde mir den Schlafsack besser nicht um den Hals.



Ich kenn das Hotel in dem Du übernachtest, da brauchst Du keinen Schlafsack mitbringen. Da bekommst du eine Decke. Nur wer das Zudecken übernimmt musst du selber klären.


----------



## Voxe (16 September 2011)

Hehe, dann hoffe ich, das ich das Hotel auch im Dunkeln wieder finde.

Einen Schlafsack in der Nähe deponieren, wäre vielleicht nicht blöd. *ROFL*

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## nade (17 September 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Am Besten Du bindest Dir Deinen Schlafsack um den Hals, damit er nicht wieder im falschen Auto liegt


Das waren Transportkisten, die Timo waren. Hat er ja auch wieder.
Den schlafsack hatte ich vergessen. werd en 24kw elektro Heizgerät mithole. Hoffe nur das timos aggregat das mitmacht. 
Ne quatsch. Diesmal ists kein Leihwagen von Wackesskarrenhersteller.. sondern "noch" meiner.
So long bis Heut Nachmittag


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2011)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Leider ist es mir zeitlich gar nicht möglich, an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzuhaben, aber ich hoffe, ihr habt alle ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2011)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim treffen,
was ich aber bei der Teilnehmerliste erwarte.


----------



## Matze001 (18 September 2011)

So. Der erste Lebende der vom Forentreffen berichten kann:

Ich bin so gegen 11:30Uhr in baden-baden angekommen, hab den Bernard getroffen, ne Currywurst gefuttert und dann wurden wir auch schon von Puzzlefreak eingesammelt.

Der Audsuperuser und Anhang waren schon da, und haben Timo auf Trapp gehalten: Super gemacht ihr zwei! 

Kaum hab ich mich gesetzt kam Vollmi schon um die Ecke geschossen, Gott sei Dank landete das Autodach nicht vor unseren Füßen.

Dann füllte es sich so langsam bis alle Teilnehmer anwesend waren, und Bernard legte mit dem Vortrag los.

Es hat Richtig Spass gemacht mit Bernard und den Anderen über die Schrittketten zu diskutieren, und auch mal total (ich zitiere) "bekloppte" Wege zu gehen, um ein Problem zu lösen. Ich fand den Vortrag sehr gelungen, er hätte aber noch etwas schärfer sein können (was nur eine Anspielung auf den Beamer sein soll). Danke Bernard für deinen Vortrag!

Anschließen kam das große Fressen! Wie wir es von Timo nicht anders gewöhnt waren hat der berüchtigte Timo-Faktor zugeschlagen. Somit war die Berechnung für die Nahrungsmittelmenge wie folgt gestaltet:

Was kann ein sehr guter Esser an einem Abend zu sich nehmen ohne ins Krankenhaus zu müssen * Anzahl der Teilnehmer * 5

Ich denke Timo und Sonja werden sich noch 2-3 Wochen von Wurst, Fleisch, Salaten und Butterbrezeln ernähren können.

Der Abend ging für einige Teilnehmer recht lange... für die Anderen habe ich spontan ein Taxi-Unternehmen gegründet und sie zum Hotel gebracht. An dieser Stelle ein großes Danke an Timo das er mir sein Auto zur Verfügung gestellt hat, und so viel Vertrauen in meinen Fahrstil hatte.

Morgens waren Audsuperuser/in die ersten die Wach waren, nachdem sie mir einen halben Herzinfarkt zugefügt haben (wer rechnet auch damit das schon jmd. wach ist, wenn man sich zum Pinkeln raus schleicht) haben wir begonnen zu Frühstücken und auf die anderen zu warten.

Anschließend ging es ins Unimog Museum. Es war sehr interessant, und hat Spass gemacht. Wobei alle Teilnehmer richtig leuchtende Augen bekommen haben, als sie eine  S7-313C-2DP an einem Modell von Mercedes-Benz Azubis entdeckt haben. Die Unimogs waren ab diesem Zeitpunkt uninteressant geworden.

Nach einer kleinen Stärkung ging es für einige auf den Heimweg.
Da ich unter diesen Personen war kann ich leider nicht weiter berichten,
da müssen die anderen Nachlegen!

Nun tun mir die Finger weh, und die Pizza ist auch fertig.

Guten!

Ahhhh... Stop! Bevor ich es vergesse:

Vielen Dank an Timo und Sonja für die Organisation, Vorbereitung, Bewirtung, und alles was ich gerade nicht aufgezählt habe! Es war ein schönes Wochenende, und ich freue mich auf nächstes Jahr!

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Wenn das Wetter nächstes Jahr genau so ist, dann würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen ggf. einen neuen Anbieter zu suchen. Man bucht Sonne und bekommt Gewitter, Hagel und co... das geht so nicht


----------



## dalbi (18 September 2011)

Hi,

wir sind auch gut Zuhause angekommen, wobei ebt'ler ja noch ein Stück Weg vor sich hat. 

Es hat mich sehr gefreut ein paar neue Leute und die die ich schon kannte kennenzulernen.  Ich hoffe man trifft sich mal wieder.
Vielleicht kann Nade bis dahin auch deutsch und man versteht Ihn besser. 

Bernards Vortrag über Schrittketten und Petrinetze fand ich auch sehr spannend. "Vielen Dank, Bernard"

Das Unimog Museum war auch sehr interessant. Ich will auch so ein Ding.  

Besonderen Dank für die klasse Organisation des ganzen und die echt spitzen mäßige Bewirtung. "Danke Timo und Sonja".

Alles in allem war das ein echt gelungenes Wochenende.
Ich hoffe nur nächstes Jahr ist das Wetter vielleicht ein wenig besser, wobei das aber auch nicht weiter gestört hat.

Gruss Daniel

P.S.: Danke Rainer fürs Kaffee holen.


----------



## nade (18 September 2011)

Sodele, zwar schon etwas länger wieder da, aber auch von mir besten Dank an Sonja, Timo und Bernard. War erst etwas später da, und hab so Bernards Vortrag leider erst von der Mitte an mitbekommen, aber ok. War aber gut zu wissen, was es da für Optionen gibt, ein Programm zusammen zu Texten, das es nacher etwas übersichtlicher werden kann.
Und zum Unimog Museum, da haben wir auch noch eine neue Kategorie der Anlagensicherheit gesehen. Wobei hier die Frage ist, wird der Bediener, oder die Anlage geschützt?
Ach ja Dalbi, so einen Saarfari Unimog hätt ich auch gern.


----------



## vollmi (18 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Auch ich bin wieder wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen.

Ich fand den Vortrag von Bernhard sehr interessant. Ich habe Step7 schon gestartet um da mal ein bisschen herumzuprobieren 

Fazit: Tolle Truppe, gutes Essen und interessante Themen.
Freu mich euch bald iweder zu sehen.

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2011)

Wir sind leider nur unvollständig zu Hause angekommen. Die kleine A-Klasse wurde leider bei einer Massenkarambolage von einem T5 von hinten abgeschossen und das Gerät steht jetzt auf einem Autohof zwischen Frankfurt und Kassel. Uns ist zum Glück nichts ernsthaftes passiert. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Teilnehmern an diesem Unfall

LINK


----------



## vollmi (18 September 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Uns ist zum Glück nichts ernsthaftes passiert. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Teilnehmern an diesem Unfall



Achdusch.. da habt ihr aber schwein gehabt.
Gut zu hören dass das Ganze doch mehr oder weniger Glimpflich abgelaufen ist.

mfG René


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 September 2011)

Timo und Sonja wir lieben und danken Euch.

Das Treffen dieses Jahr war genial. Da habt Ihr es schwer diese Leistung nächstes Jahr wieder zu toppen.

Vielen Vielen Vielen Dank an Euch, aber auch an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir sind leider nur unvollständig zu Hause angekommen. Die kleine A-Klasse wurde leider bei einer Massenkarambolage von einem T5 von hinten abgeschossen und das Gerät steht jetzt auf einem Autohof zwischen Frankfurt und Kassel. Uns ist zum Glück nichts ernsthaftes passiert. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Teilnehmern an diesem Unfall
> 
> LINK



Axel was hast du den da schon wieder angerichtet?


----------



## Matze001 (19 September 2011)

Heute in der Bild gelesen:

SPS-Programmierer verursacht durch Variablenüberlauf Massencrash...

nein, Scherz bei Seite.

Ich bin froh das euch nichts passiert ist, schade um das Auto, aber Blech kann 
man immer wieder kaufen, Menschen leider nicht!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Voxe (19 September 2011)

Hallo,

so, nun sind wir auch wieder zurück im Sauerland. Wir mussten ja gestern abend noch das "Bärle" testen. Lecker.

Einen großen Dank an Timo und Sonja, :TOOL: super gemacht. Selbst Bernards kurzzeitiger Frau hat es sehr gut gefallen. (war ein Insider-Witz) Und Sie weiss nun sogar was ein Unimog ist. *ROFL*

Liebe Grüße, Frau Voxe und Voxe

PS: Axel, gut das ihr heil seid, das andere ist nur das heilige Blechle.


----------



## Matze001 (19 September 2011)

Ach ja, Bernards Blitz-Hochzeit hab ich ja ganz verdrängt...

Es kommt langsam alles wieder... ohje ohje.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ebt'ler (19 September 2011)

Ok, nun habe auch ich Zeit für eine Wortmeldung.

Ich fange mal bei den positiven Seiten des Wochenendes an.
Also erstmal ein großes DANKE an Timo (+Helfer) für die Organisation, insbesondere für das gute Essen und leckere Bier. Von beiden war zu meiner freude reichlich vorhanden. 
Da bei den riesen Portionen leider nicht alles aufgegessen wurde mussten wird uns noch über etwas Regen ärgern. Aber wir saßen ja trocken (in Bezug zum Regen, Bier gab es natürlich weiterhin).
Das Forentreffen war für mich alles in allem sehr lustig und erlebenswert, endlich kenn ich jetzt mal einen Großteil der Leute die man so regelmäßig im Chat antrifft. Alleine deswegen war es die Reise schon wert. 
Auch Bernard's Vortrag war sehr hörenswert, theoretisch auch ohne dabei nen Bier zu trinken, aber wenn es schonmal da steht. ;-)

Und die vielen anderen interessanten Gespräche nicht zu vergessen. Es war doch eine recht gute Runde zusammengekommen, auch wenn vielleicht 2-3 Leute gefehlt haben die ich noch gern kennengelernt hätte. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal wieder.

Jetzt dachte ich auch schon, das ich den schlimmsten Rückweg hatte. Aber Axel hat es ja noch härter getroffen. Gut das ihr den Unfall körperlich unversehrt überstanden habt, den Rest erledigt ja dann die Blechkasse. 


Bei mir wollte mich auf den Rückweg die Deutsche Bahn ein wenig ärgern.

Von Iffezheim nach Hof bin ich dank dalbi noch sehr gut gekommen. Doch dann ging der Mist aber auch schon los. 
Dank der Kombination aus einer etwas ungünstig gewählten Reiseroute, einer defekten  Kurvenneigetechnik des IRE, eines etwas unmotivierten Bahnmitarbeiters (Fehl- bzw. Mangelinformation), eines Triebwagenschadens  des RE, der Tatsache das von Dresden nach 21Uhr kein Zug mehr nach Berlin Fährt, den Betriebsschluss bei der S-Bahn in Berlin (1Uhr) und eines fast unauffindbaren Nachtbusses hat sich meine Zugfahrzeit jetzt leider von 4,5h auf 8-9h hochgeschaukelt. Zusammen mit den 4h Autofahrt summiert sich das also zu einen etwas stressigen Tag. 
Letztendlich war ich so ca. 3Uhr wieder zu Hause. 

Naja, ich bereute es trotzdem nicht gekommen zu sein. Ihr wart mir das auf alle Fälle wert. Nur sollte ich nochmals via Zug nach Hof (oder sonst wohin) fahren, werde ich Dresden wohl eher meiden.^^


----------



## Voxe (19 September 2011)

*ROFL*Pat,

nächstes Jahr, nehme den ICE von Berlin nach Hamm (der meidet Dresden), ab da, kannste bei uns mitfahren.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## ebt'ler (19 September 2011)

Hehe, 

naja es gibt ja auch einen ICE direkt nach Karlsruhe. Aber der hätte mich nunmal gut das doppelte gekostet. 
Man kann ja auch nicht Ahnen, das so viele Widrigkeiten zusammen kommen. 
Sicherlich werde ich zukünftig stärker auf ICE's setzen...


----------



## Mr. Bounty (19 September 2011)

Hallo und guten Abend !

Ich möchte mich auch bei Sonja & Timo für die Durchführung des Treffens bedanken ! 

Es war einfach super  !!

Möchte mich aber auch bei den anderen Forums-Mitgliedern für die tolle Aufnahme bedanken !!

Das Treffen hat mir sehr großen Spaß gemacht !!

Vielen Dank für Alles !!

Viele Grüße an Alle !!

Mr. Bounty


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Axel was hast du den da schon wieder angerichtet?



Wenn wir was machen dann aber richtig ......


----------



## Matze001 (19 September 2011)

Heillig´s Blechle...

dann bin ich nach dem Bild doppelt froh das es euch gut geht!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2011)

Mensch Axel, da kann ich nur sagen Glück gehabt. 
Wenn du denkst es hat sich mit der Erschütterung etwas verändert,
mach dir keine sorgen alle Programmierer sind komisch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ......
> mach dir keine sorgen alle Programmierer sind komisch.




Das habe ich grad erst am Wochenende wieder erleben dürfen *ROFL*


----------



## Tommi (19 September 2011)

Mensch Axel, Du jagst einem ja nen Schreck ein. Da können wir Freitag
ja Geburtstag feiern.

Ich freue mich, daß Euch nichts passiert ist.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Der Pfälzer (19 September 2011)

So, endlich hab ich auch etwas Zeit gefunden mich kurz zu melden.

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank für das super Treffen.  :s12:
Ich konnte ein paar klasse Kollegen kennenlernen.

Besonderen Dank an Sonja und Timo für die gelungene Organisation.
Naja, bis auf das Wetter. Das üben wir nochmal bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruß aus der Pfalz an alle Mitkämpfer
Roland


----------



## puzzlefreak (20 September 2011)

*Vielen Dank euch allen!*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mich nochmal bei allen Teilnehmern für den netten Tag und den schönen Abend bedanken!  
Und natürlich bei Bernard für den tollen Vortrag. Es war echt klasse, altbekannte Gesichter wiederzusehen und neue Leute kennenzulernen.
Auch hatten wir das Vergnügen, unser jüngstes Forenmitglied und Programmiernachwus kennenzulernen.

Vielen Dank euch allen für's Vorbeikommen. Immerhin haben einige von euch ja echt lange Anfahrten und teils eine noch stressigere Heimreise.

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, dass alle gesund und munter daheim angekommen sind!

Viele Grüße aus Iffze
Sonja

P.S.:
Es hat mich auch sehr gefreut, die Mädels von einigen Jungs kennenlernen zu dürfen. Fand ich echt klasse, dass sie dabei waren. Sind aber auch alle supernett.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habs jetzt auch geschafft...
Sämtliche Kollateralschäden sind beseitigt. 

@All: Danke für euer kommen und für den schönen Abend/Mittag!
Wobei der mittag bestimmt noch bis abends gegangen wäre, wenn ich dem Durchlaufkühler nicht das Fass entrissen hätte. 

Mein besonderer Dank geht an:

Puzzlefreak: Für deine ganze Hilfe, und das "Küche zerstören dürfen" 
(und natürlich für den satz: Der nuschelt sogar im Chat *ROFL* )
Bernard für den interessanten Vortrag. (Sorry für den "unscharfen" Beamer, werde dann doch mal nach dem ding schauen müssen...)
Matze für den Fahrdienst zu den unzähligen Schlafstätten (auch wenn nachts noch ein unbekannter Nebenbuhler versucht hat, dich aus dem Geschäft zu verdrängen  )
Dalbi fürs lang ersehnte mitnehmen des Netzwerkschranks.
Gunni Fürs abholen des Glühobstes.
Pizza fürs mitnehmen seiner Penntüte.
Voxe´s für die Bespassung am Sonntag
Meiner Mom fürs bewachen des Bierfasses während wir im Museum waren.
Meinem Dad, der mir auch noch ein bisschen geholfen hat, die Kollateralschäden zu beseitigen.
Puh, ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt niemanden vergessen...

Auf alle fälle war das mal wieder ein super Wochenende!
Das Bierfass haben wir übrigens geschafft, 
da war beim abzapfen Max. noch 1 Liter drin. 

@Lipperlandstern´s: Das ist ja für Euch ein grund mehr wieder zu kommen,
zum "Geburtstag" Feiern und das neue Auto Präsentieren. 

Im Anhang noch ein kleines Bildchen... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (23 Oktober 2011)

So ich grabe den Beitrag mal wieder aus.

Es gibt im Chat schon einige Ideen für nächstes Jahr. 

Deshalb hab ich mal einen Planungs-Thread erstellt:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=359276#post359276

Grüße

Marcel


----------

